# Supra vs. Wrx Sti vs. M3 E46 vs. M3 E36



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

Cars intro an a few races
http://www.190revolution.net/mods/andre/vids/cruising.wmv

Race 1
http://www.190revolution.net/articles/RACE.wmv

Race 2 (sti is in this video)
http://www.190revolution.net/articles/RACE2.wmv


----------

